# Has my cat miscarried?



## Mummymoose88 (May 3, 2012)

My cat was really fat and had red nipples yesterday, when I got back from shopping later today I noticed she looked skinny again I know she definatly was pregnant because she had all the signs but now I'm confused  my partner thinks she may have had them and died but I'm not sure? Her belly telly slightly swollen still but I can't feel the kittens like I have been able to please help all advice welcome xxx


----------



## MaggieMooMoosMummy (May 2, 2012)

Has she been outside?


----------



## Mummymoose88 (May 3, 2012)

Yes she has been outside, she hasn't been back out since though so I presume if she has had them she would want to go to them? Her nipples are looking normal again too,


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

It sounds like she has given birth.

Some cats abandon their kittens. Some have them whilst walking around. The first pregnant cat I fostered had them under my bed, then "lost" them and had to be shown where they were...if I hadn't seen them born, I would never have found them. They were very quiet!

I'd have a really, really good hunt everywhere for kittens. I hope she hasn't had them too far away, and that they are okay.


----------



## Mummymoose88 (May 3, 2012)

Do you think it's possible for them to go more inside her before they are due to come out? Sorry to sound silly my other cat had kittens about 5 years ago but I can only remember her coming up to me when she was having them not her pregnancy


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Why would you let her out if you suspected she may be about to give birth?


----------



## Mummymoose88 (May 3, 2012)

I didn't let her out! My partner opened the window because he's painting and she went out, I was out at the time


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Could she have had them outside? if so maybe it would be wise to look for them, if they're still alive they will die


----------



## Mummymoose88 (May 3, 2012)

We have looked even took the cat with us. I thought she had longer to go as she isn't really big only looks just pregnant but she is a small cat, I'm hoping she is pregnant still and they have just moved about abit, we have now kept her in our room with door shut just incase and to keep my eye on her


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

If her nipples are back to normal and you can no longer feel the kittens, she has most likely given birth.

Do you know when she mated? Or have an approximate date?

Do you have anywhere quite dark - small spaces, mainly? Behind sheds, etc? They are the most likely places. It's unlikely that they would be able to survive the night without her - I'm not sure if trapping her in is the way to go, as she could go back to them. 

Is she behaving normally?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Mummymoose88 said:


> We have looked even took the cat with us. I thought she had longer to go as she isn't really big only looks just pregnant but she is a small cat, I'm hoping she is pregnant still and they have just moved about abit, we have now kept her in our room with door shut just incase and to keep my eye on her


if she does have kittens outside how will she get to them if you have locked her in a room


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I just don't understand how some people are so careless with their cats; 'accidentally' letting them out & then cat gets pregnant, now accidentally letting them out & possibly losing new born kittens - unbelievable


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> I just don't understand how some people are so careless with their cats; 'accidentally' letting them out & then cat gets pregnant, now accidentally letting them out & possibly losing new born kittens - unbelievable


well said!


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

I personally think you are going to have to let the cat out againto try and find these kittens 

Have you checked the man up the road's house, where she went before? Is she pining to get out?

How long was she out for?

Has she got favoured places in the garden-have you checked there?

Really hope you find them soon


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Also can you take a pic of cat now and post on here to compare to previous pic? The cat looked quite underweight on that pic so i guess it would be unlikely that the kittens could move in such a way as to be unseen


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> I just don't understand how some people are so careless with their cats; 'accidentally' letting them out & then cat gets pregnant, now accidentally letting them out & possibly losing new born kittens - unbelievable


I don't either
Going to worry now in case they're outside somewhere all alone


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

I think the only way you will know for sure is a scan at the vets first thing tomorrow.

Must admit the thought of a heavily pregnant cat going outside and possibly giving birth without proper aftercare has really upset me


----------



## Mummymoose88 (May 3, 2012)

Her bottom nipples are red still and her tummy is swollen still I am thinking at this point she still is pregnant and the kittens had been laying awkward last two days but thanks for your help all of you I'll keep you updated


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Mummymoose88 said:


> Her bottom nipples are red still and her tummy is swollen still I am thinking at this point she still is pregnant and the kittens had been laying awkward last two days but thanks for your help all of you I'll keep you updated


I really hope you are right, but it's important to know either way - if she has given birth, you'll need to search around quickly.

Do you know when she was mated?

Did she eat today and yesterday?

Is their visible milk?

And have you got any pictures?

Then we'll be able to advise better, and hopefully help you identify if she's still pregnant or not.


----------



## Mummymoose88 (May 3, 2012)

Or maybe I won't all I wanted was some help and all I got was abuse worse site ever I think I think I'll be off my cats and pets are my life and family and I was hunting everywhere for hours for Keira and her possible kittens and I didn't mean I had locked my cat up it's because all you lot read is text and make up your ideas of what's happening if this was face to face you wouldn't react like this to me


----------



## Mummymoose88 (May 3, 2012)

EllesBelles said:


> I really hope you are right, but it's important to know either way - if she has given birth, you'll need to search around quickly.
> 
> Do you know when she was mated?
> 
> ...


Thank you your the only one that seems to be helping I'll take pics tomorrow but she is really small and fluffy so I'm not sure if you could but I'll do it tomorrow would be grateful for your help  x


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Mummymoose88 said:


> Her bottom nipples are red still and her tummy is swollen still I am thinking at this point she still is pregnant and the kittens had been laying awkward last two days but thanks for your help all of you I'll keep you updated


Is your vet aware of the pregnancy?

I really think a scan is in order if she has physically changed that much


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Edit: Just seen your latest post. Pictures would help - my cats were all fluff-balls too!

I hope that they have just moved into position ready for labor. Keep an eye on how much she's eating, and if she seems desperate to get out, follow her just in case. You might find that she's got her kits somewhere


----------



## Mummymoose88 (May 3, 2012)

Not sure on the mating as we rescued her from the place we live and believe she was pregnant then that was last month no milk yet either and yes she's eating still lots aswell


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Mummymoose88 said:


> Thank you your *the only one that seems to be helping* I'll take pics tomorrow but she is really small and fluffy so I'm not sure if you could but I'll do it tomorrow would be grateful for your help  x


Charming, thanks for that, lots of people have offered advice and shown concern. Perhaps some were not what you wanted to hear but all valid just the same


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Mummy, no one is being mean, they are being honest. I know when you're living it it is different, but look at it from our point of view-

Your unspayed cat is allowed out
Your unspayed cat goes missing
Your unspayed cat turns back up, and inevitably pregant
Your pregnant cat is allowed out, either accidentally or not
You are unsure if the cat is pregnant still
The cat still has not seen a vets

I understand this is very stressful, but mistakes have been made, and if I were you, I would not disappear from this site-if your cat is going to give birth the advice and help you will get at a moments notice on here may prove invaluable.

Take it on the chin, and listen to the advice given-it isn't nastiness-and im sure you arent being deliberately neglectful-but this is why it is so important to spay and neuter cats as soon as possible.

Hope your cat and kittens are ok


----------



## Mummymoose88 (May 3, 2012)

We have a three week wait for the vets ATM but have an emergency number incase of problems so might give them a call tomorrow and ask them


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Mummymoose88 said:


> We have a three week wait for the vets ATM but have an emergency number incase of problems so might give them a call tomorrow and ask them


Vets like that annoy me hugely 

If you phone up and explain, they should offer an emergency scan. Then you'd know if she is still pregnant, and you might get an idea of the number of kits. The vet should also be able to advise about where she is in the pregnancy, although it won't be exact.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O gosh, this is the ultimate nightmare scenario - and yes I have been there and I know what it's like. The difficulty here is that you don't actually know whether the cat has given birth or not. Is there any sign of blood round her back end, is she dropping blood at all? If either of those is yes then she has had kittens.

One other possibility is a false pregnancy, I had a cat have this once, looked absolutely everywhere for the kittens and there was nothing, I was most relieved when the vet said the cat had not actually given birth! 

But more likely is that she has indeed had kittens outside, and I'm afraid she won't lead you to them unless you are really lucky. I had one here once who kept me and my neighbours looking for two weeks, then finally she turned up one evening and brought five kittens one by one. Not an experience I would want to repeat! Someone else in the street let the cat out when birth was imminent and the cat found an open car window and gave birth in someone's car.

If there is any question of the cat having actually had kittens then you simply have to let her have free access outside, it's as simple as that. In my experience they will remember for at least 12 hours where the kittens are, but if it goes beyond a day she will lose interest and in any case the kittens will die..

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Mummymoose88 said:


> We have a three week wait for the vets ATM but have an emergency number incase of problems so might give them a call tomorrow and ask them


Three weeks??!

I think you need to find another vet.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Hang on, there is another possibility. Shortly before birth (up to a couple of days) the kittens "drop" and the cat looks smaller, I have been caught out that way several times. You think she has had some of the kittens but actually all that has happened is that she is carrying them lower down.

I suppose you don't know when she was mated?

You really are going to have to see a vet, you need to know whether she has given birth or not. If you can see a vet tomorrow, when her cervix will still be open, the vet will be able to tell you.

Liz


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

How is the cat this morning? I have been thinking about her overnight


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

A three week wait? No way. I've used countless vet practices for 30 years and not once have I ever been asked to wait 3 weeks for an appointment. Ring round other practices; I guarantee you you'll find one who will see her today or tomorrow. She needs to be checked by a vet asap.


----------



## MaggieMooMoosMummy (May 2, 2012)

I think some people are mixing my cat and this ladys cat up.

My cat has not had kittens. she is safely tucked up in her box and visited the vet yesterday! !


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

MaggieMooMoosMummy said:


> I think some people are mixing my cat and this ladys cat up.
> 
> My cat has not had kittens. she is safely tucked up in her box and visited the vet yesterday! !


LOL, Yep, I think you're right, just because I've seen both your usernames and had to do a double take. All those "Moos" can get a bit confusing


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

kerrypn said:


> Mummy, no one is being mean, they are being honest. I know when you're living it it is different, but look at it from our point of view-
> 
> Your unspayed cat is allowed out
> Your unspayed cat goes missing
> ...


I think this scenario belongs to a different member with a similar name... it's all in the Moos


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Why was she not spayed in the first place? It is obvious, from the lack of care, that this was again an accidental and unplanned pregnancy. Are there homes for these kittens (if they are still alive that is?)


----------



## Mummymoose88 (May 3, 2012)

I couldn't get her done as she was already pregnant when I rescued her it's not neglect from me we intend to when she's had the kittens, yes they do have good homes to go to when ready to leave there mum all free aswell I'm making nothing off this, I took her to a vets today she's fine and still pregnant about three weeks to go the babies had just shifted, thanks for all your help


----------



## Melba (Feb 19, 2012)

Happy to hear your kitty is alright mummymoose. 

I'm glad you came back to update, as you can see some people are quick on their guns here but it's only through their love of felines that they are so passionate and protective and they've heard the 'accidental litter story' so many times! Sometimes it's easy to forget that without this forum most people with and without cats may not have much of a clue when a situation like this happens and patience and advice should take precedence over berating them on their choices and in your case it sounds like they jumped the gun a bit! 

More teaching, less preaching. 

Well done for taking on a pregnant kitty and hope the birth goes well. You will get some great advice here for how to look after the kittens after they are born. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mummymoose88 (May 3, 2012)

Thank you I'll keep updates about her for all that are concerned about Keira it's nice to know that people other than us care for my pets


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Mummymoose88 said:


> still pregnant about three weeks to go the babies had just shifted


My money is on a day or two at most!

Liz


----------



## Mummymoose88 (May 3, 2012)

Lizward - I think you may be right she's well fat now and kittens are well active in her it's freaking her out  lol can't wait hope its before Wednesday as I'm in all day til then


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Hope alls ok with kitty cat


----------



## Mummymoose88 (May 3, 2012)

Still no sign of kittens Keira is still really restless but playing still and eating fine only thing is she keeps going to the toilet where ever she is at the time rather than litter tray she's used since we got her, is this normal?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

No it isn't normal. Do you mean urine or faeces?

Liz


----------



## Mummymoose88 (May 3, 2012)

Both she just goes wherever she is woke up to find my mat by front door covered in wee a a poo in my bathroom  don't know what to do


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Talking to the vet might be a good idea! What's the latest? Hope she's okay.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I would certainly call the vet. It doesn't sound right if she has previously been clean


----------

